# Oil out of Rear Exhaust Port?? Help



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

So on my last ride of the year I left the Brute idle for about 20 minutes because I had a frozen throttle cable. When I came back to it I notice oil leaked out of the rear exhaust port. I have not had a chance to look at it yet because it is stored at the farm. What do you guess think this is?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When valve seals fail, it lets oil run down the stem through the guide all the way to the valve head. On exhauste valves, if the engine is running, it burns off leaving a buildup on the stem but if its is off and the valve is shut, it runs out the port and if that port has a leak, it shows as a path on the lower side. Also, that exhause leak can and will allow cold air to draw in on overlap and warp the valve stem making the guide and seal fail faster then normal. A large enough exhause leak makes the stem warp enough to not shut and get hit by the piston so it must be a small leak. Either way, if its oil, its valve job time.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

What is required to do you own valves?


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a similar problem and here's the response that I got from everyone. Hopefully this helps. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14480


----------

